
Show HN: I made a [terrible] rap about deploying on Friday - claviska
https://twitter.com/claviska/status/1157738695124029440
======
neom
Cassidy Williams also makes some hilarious developer song memes:
[https://twitter.com/cassidoo/status/1153738731188187141](https://twitter.com/cassidoo/status/1153738731188187141)

